# Differences between the shapton HC and HR



## thisisputt (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm new to shapton stones and I'm interested in the glass stones. The two question i have so far is: What is the difference between the HR and HC stones? and Which of the two are better to sharpen/use on a carbon steel knife?
If you have any experience using the stones help is appreciated.


----------



## WingKKF (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe this link will provide you with that information: LMGTFY


----------



## andur (Mar 25, 2016)

I've got the softer 4000 and 8000. Problem is I can't compare them to the harder 4000 and 8000 because I haven't seen them. I bought the softer ones because on the website they say they work better on single bevel pure steels (white etc). All I can say is the softer ones are not too soft at all, but have good feedback and are a joy to use! I'd get the softer ones for a carbon steel knife.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 25, 2016)

I have the HR 220 and 500X thick. Their wonderful stones, stay flat, cut fast and are splash and go. 90% of the knives I have a stainless of some variant and are 61 or above. The glass stones are wonderful on SS knives but do work on Carbon knives too.


----------

